# Karick Lake (actually fished)



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

After my nap this afternoon, me and Logan went to Karick. SEL1005 (STEVE) was generous to me and Logan w/some older fishing gear that was in tip top shape. Logan has never caught a fish on a baitcaster so I was in hopes to fix that today. We were using a couple old Abu Garcia's but I updated the rods a little. We had a few hits and brought a couple fish almost to the boat and lost em. I finally scored w/ 2 very very small bass. Logan was still snakebit...as we were calling it a day, Logan took a bomber topwater type lure that was also supplied by Steve and sent her out on a spinning rig. We were trolling!!! Alot of topwater action going on then bam a small but better then my bass hit...Logan said he has never caught anything trolling, especially fresh water...hahaha!

Not a great day but good getting. Few fish and spending time w/ the youngins!!!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey. Don't call me. I have a whole box of fresh water tackle that you can have. Remind me to give it to you next time you come down here


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool brother....Lou's still ain't got my sled ready!!! Just grab all the stuff when I get down there eventually!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I see you didn't drown yesterday...man that was some hard hard rain, between your place and the fox pen. I could not see my dads truck. 
Have you been over to Bear lake with the youngun's yet? I have caught a few there..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> Have you been over to Bear lake with the youngun's yet? I have caught a few there..


We've done the tri-fecta...hurricane/bear/karick.....same results, mostly dinks, w/ a few keepers:thumbsup:


----------

